
There is another planet inside Earth and her name is Theia - anjalianjali
http://www.fastcompany.com/3056229/fast-feed/earth-is-made-of-two-planets-according-to-a-new-study
======
justncase80
I don't think this is that controversial or hard to believe.

That long ago the solar system would have been full of a lot of bodies of
matter, slowly colliding, combining and growing. Eventually the bodies would
grow until they formed their own orbits and there was nothing significant left
to collide with.

We still absorb meteorites from time to time.

